# Να τα μας



## someone (Jun 29, 2016)

Καλησπέρα, συνφορουμίτες! Έχω μια απορία που ίσως φανεί λίγο γελοία σε κάποιους. Το «να τα μας» έτσι ακριβώς γράφεται; Μπαίνει πουθενά κάνα απόστροφο... ξέρω 'γω κάτι.

Επίσης, πότε ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται;


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2016)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, επισήμως μεν δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα (να τα μας), ανεπισήμως δε θα μπορούσε να τονιστεί το δεικτικό "να" (νά τα μας). Χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως αποδοκιμαστικά με την έννοια "Πάλι τα ίδια!" ή "Άντε πάλι!".


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2016)

Themis said:


> ανεπισήμως δε θα μπορούσε να τονιστεί το δεικτικό "να"



Επισήμως ή ανεπισήμως, τονιστεί δεν τονιστεί, αυτό το «δε» θα είναι αμφίσημο...


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2016)

nickel said:


> Επισήμως ή ανεπισήμως, τονιστεί δεν τονιστεί, αυτό το «δε» θα είναι αμφίσημο...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το σκέφτηκα, αλλά το άφησα για δύο λόγους. Πρώτον, επειδή υπάρχει το κλασικό σχήμα _μεν/δ_ε. Δεύτερον, επειδή όσοι μπερδευτούν θα βοηθηθούν να καταλάβουν ότι το _δεν_ το γράφουμε _δεν_, εκτός εξαιρέσεων όπου αποτυπώνεται προφορικότητα χωρίς να υπάρχει αμφισημία. Αρκετά δεν παιδευτήκαμε με το ανάπηρο _δε=δεν _(ή, ολοένα συχνότερα,_ ",δε," ≠ δεν_);


----------



## Themis (Jul 1, 2016)

Αίτηση διόρθωσης. Στο
_",δε,"=δεν
_το "=" είχε μπει μέχρι να μπορέσω να βρώ το σύμβολο "διάφορο του". Αλλά φευ! παρασυρθείς από την ορμή της νιότης ξεχάστηκα. Είναι βέβαια προφανές ότι, για να μπορέσει να φανεί ότι εννοείται το "δε" του "μεν/δε" και όχι το "δεν", αυτό το αμφίσημο "δε" μπαίνει εντός κομμάτων περιπλέκοντας το ζήτημα μέχρι στραμπουληγμού των οφθαλμών. Ωστόσο, καλό είναι να μη μείνει κτήμα των ανθρώπων εσαεί το λάθος. Αν κάποιος μπορέσει να βάλει το σύμβολο "διάφορο του", έχει καλώς. Αν όχι, ας μπει:
_",δε,"=δε και ΟΧΙ δεν.
_Γκράτσιε τάντε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Το βρήκα μεν, δεν καλοφαίνεται δε.


----------



## Themis (Jul 1, 2016)

Τότε πάμε σε αναπροσαρμοσμένο plan B: _..., ήτοι ΟΧΙ δεν, _ή οτιδήποτε άλλο επεξηγηματικό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Το καλό το παλικάρι....


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 1, 2016)

Φορ δε ρέκορντ, υποστηρίζω τη θέση τού Θέμη. Το _δε_ ως _δεν_ (ή μάλλον το _δεν_ γραμμένο ως _δε_) μόνο προβλήματα δημιουργεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Καλό μήνα. Σε σκόρπια μέρη, εδώ μέσα ή αλλού, θα βρεις ότι ταυτίζομαι με την άποψη του Θέμη. Ταυτόχρονα δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι δεν σκέφτονται και οι άλλοι σαν εμάς. Αν βάλουμε ένα _δε_ (=μάλιστα) σε παρεξηγήσιμη θέση, κάποιος που δεν έχει τακτοποιήσει τα πράγματα το ίδιο καλά με εμάς είναι πιθανό να μπερδευτεί ή να κοντοσταθεί μέχρι να το ξεμπερδέψει. Οπότε, γράφω πάντα _δεν_ το αρνητικό μόριο, _δε_ μόνο εκεί που δεν παρεξηγείται (π.χ. στο #6) και _μάλιστα_ στις άλλες περιπτώσεις. 

Όταν θα γράψω θεατρικό, πάντως, θα βάζω «δε».
— Δε σε θέλω, σου λέω. Δεν!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 1, 2016)

Ω, βέβαια, υπάρχει άλλωστε και κόσμος που αγνοεί το _δε_ και που δεν θα υποψιαστεί εύκολα την παρουσία του (ειδικά αν δεν συνοδεύεται από _μεν_ μπροστά).

Μου αρέσει η ιδέα για το _μάλιστα_, πάντως, θα την έχω υπ' όψιν.


----------

